# 191 vs 192aa hgh



## MONSTRO (Dec 9, 2021)

HGH 191aa vs 192aa

The 191aa is the purest GH you can get, because is identical to what your body produces. All the pharma grade GH is 191aa and this is one of the biggest reasons pharma HGH works do good, but at same time you have on UGL market a lot of brands producing the same high quality 191aa GH like Eurotropin.

Other way we have a lot of 192aa on market because is cheap and easy to make, most of the 192aa GH came from China. 192 is a GH that is created by Inclusion Body technology is not identical to human GH. HGH must be identical to GH produced naturally in the human body in order for it to be effective. HGH manufactured through Inclusion Body technology has been known to cause a person to build up antibodies against the drug, causing allergic reactions in some users and neutralization of the drug in others.

Monstro


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Just a heads up, if you're going to be advertising products and/or services, please do it in this section...
Promote Your Products Here - Advertisers, promoter​
*for some reason, I can't link it directly, but look for the forum title above.


----------



## janoshik (Dec 9, 2021)

I haven't seen a single test by anybody suggesting that 192aa GH had been on market anytime within the last decade.


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 9, 2021)

Some people said that all hgh that you pin subcutaneos and got red and inflamed is 192aaand body dont react well to it . Remember 192 is much cheaper to made


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 10, 2021)

MONSTRO said:


> Some people said that all hgh that you pin subcutaneos and got red and inflamed is 192aaand body dont react well to it . Remember 192 is much cheaper to made


What on God's Green Earth are you talking about?


MONSTRO said:


> HGH 191aa vs 192aa
> 
> The 191aa is the purest GH you can get, because is identical to what your body produces. All the pharma grade GH is 191aa and this is one of the biggest reasons pharma HGH works do good, but at same time you have on UGL market a lot of brands producing the same high quality 191aa GH like Eurotropin.
> 
> ...


I'm going to help you out here. Answer my questions truthfully, and be transparent as you go forward from here. If you don't, I can promise you that things won't go well.

Who is it you're working for this very moment..as you type your reply? 

I suggest you make a proper introduction in the correct part of our board. The intro forum. You should state your intentions/reasons for being here. If you are here as part of your duties for the company you work for then say as much. If you give us that stuff about being here for help as well as to help others and the proceed with your usual posts that are really infomercials poorly disguised as a regular members posts then its going to get uncomfortable for at least the 2 of us.

You registered in 2017 and didn't make an intro there either. You went right into your sales pitch. Try something different. If not, we can go round and round. I'm good either way.


----------



## rexwal (Dec 10, 2021)

I could be wrong, but I think MONSTRO is connected to napsgear.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> What on God's Green Earth are you talking about?
> 
> I'm going to help you out here. Answer my questions truthfully, and be transparent as you go forward from here. If you don't, I can promise you that things won't go well.
> 
> ...



TBH hes just awkward.
Posting standard information hes found
He did spend some time on Meso posting topics like "Deca increases muscle mass" 

Ohhhhhkay? 

He does give the thumbs up on several sources (Which I disagree with) 
But a preliminary look just says that he likes to post normal and basic information topics.

Havnt bothered to look into anything though


----------



## TomJ (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> TBH hes just awkward.
> Posting standard information hes found
> He did spend some time on Meso posting topics like "Deca increases muscle mass"
> 
> ...


His post history just screams medium functioning autistic to me.


----------



## MONSTRO (Dec 16, 2021)

Im here to talk about bodybuilding and about my passion , this sport , not here to discuss or criticize other people , this is something that is not part of me .

Do you think they still using 192aa on UGL hgh ?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 19, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> TBH hes just awkward.
> Posting standard information hes found
> He did spend some time on Meso posting topics like "Deca increases muscle mass"
> 
> ...


Monstro absolutely and without question works for Qore Pharm and he was pushing a product(Dietary Supp) called Insubolic. The "Infomercial" I was talking about where I first saw Monstro's handle was comparing "real athletes" who took Increlex(brand name Igf-1)VS those who took the dietary supplement Insubolic.

Insubolic has an add up at Meso. I'm going to let you guess which group had the best results...too much suspense for a Saturday night....The dietary supplement out performed the real drug that it was invented to compare to.

I suppose we can't fault Monstro? The top pros will whore themselves out, and for a fee, put on a t-shirt with whatever slogan or product the person paying them wants.

I remember back in the 90's Muscle Tech was the company who was doing everything right as far a advertising goes. The products had the right colors and wording. Cell Tech I believe was their Creatine product. 
I drank a lot of the protein packets they put out. Strawberry was on time.

I remember I was pleased to see Greg Kovacs(sp?) in a Muscle Tech add. At the time he was referred to as the Worlds Largest Body Builder. He never placed well as a pro but he was a sight to behold. I remember it was said that Greg's devoted girlfriend, who traveled with him wherever he went, had a task that proved to me she really loved him; unable to reach because of him immense size, Greg's girl wiped his ass throughout the day as he processed his ridiculous caloric intake mixed with Muscle Tech Products.

Not sure why the top guys advertising products we all know had very little, if anything, to do with their success doesn't bother me much? The big checks that came from companies like Muscle Tech and Animal Stack to me came hand in hand with top placings at the Olympia and Arnold Classic. Everyone knew how little the products helped(for the most part) but the "white lie" was accepted and expected and signaled that an athlete had arrived and his name on a product was all part of his coming out party.

I'm also not sure why what Monstro is doing bothers me like it does? And it bothers me a lot. I've cursed him out on several different boards. Maybe its Monstro's refusal to discuss or address my accusations? He pretends not to see my posts calling him out.


MONSTRO said:


> Im here to talk about bodybuilding and about my passion , this sport , not here to discuss or criticize other people , this is something that is not part of me .
> 
> Do you think they still using 192aa on UGL hgh ?


No you aren't? You're here to sell. Are you still working for the company that puts out the product you claim works better than Increlex? Did I get the name of that product correct up above?
Was that "Case Study" you were a part of and that was plastered around the Community that compared athletes taking Increlex and Insubolic(correct?) for real? The dietary supp was more powerful and produced more lean mass than the drug its supposed to replace in your cycle? Seriously?


----------

